# need spider weights for big shark rig



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm headed down ya'll's way tomorrow to visit family and do some sharkin'. I haven't had the chance to make me some spider weights and I only have 1 or 2. Does anyone have some I could buy when I get down there or know of somewhere that sells them locally. I'm runnin' a 12/0 with big baits and needed a couple just in case I lose what I have somehow. Also, if anyone wants to get together for a trip hit me up on here. I'll probably be heading out Friday afternoon and saturday evening so let me know.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bricks. Most guys use breakaway bricks or slabs of concrete.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Academy usually has them


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

I would have hit up academy or sports authoity but those sputniks just won't hold 5-20lb baits very long. I was hoping to find the heavy duty ones that we use for big shark baits, they will hold a small boat once they dig in.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

bigcountryboy said:


> I would have hit up academy or sports authoity but those sputniks just won't hold 5-20lb baits very long. I was hoping to find the heavy duty ones that we use for big shark baits, they will hold a small boat once they dig in.


Use a brick or two or 3 lol. I used 3 bricks to hold about a 30-40lb bait. Line held tight all night. No issues


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

bigcountryboy said:


> Hey everyone I'm headed down ya'll's way tomorrow to visit family and do some sharkin'. I haven't had the chance to make me some spider weights and I only have 1 or 2. Does anyone have some I could buy when I get down there or know of somewhere that sells them locally. I'm runnin' a 12/0 with big baits and needed a couple just in case I lose what I have somehow. Also, if anyone wants to get together for a trip hit me up on here. I'll probably be heading out Friday afternoon and saturday evening so let me know.


My sharking buddy has a bunch, never had them fail on us, have to harness up sometimes just to get our baits in. Message ForeverFishing.


----------



## bigcountryboy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey thanks moganman, i didn't think to ask matt. I fished with him this past christmas and yeah his spiders hold pretty good. Are you gonna be fishing with him this coming Saturday? I talked to him the other day and he said he was headed out to p'cola saturday. Depending on what I have going on I'm going to try to meet up with him on Saturday.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

bigcountryboy said:


> Hey thanks moganman, i didn't think to ask matt. I fished with him this past christmas and yeah his spiders hold pretty good. Are you gonna be fishing with him this coming Saturday? I talked to him the other day and he said he was headed out to p'cola saturday. Depending on what I have going on I'm going to try to meet up with him on Saturday.


I wish I was! I'm out of country all summer so no sharking for me! Good luck, hope to see a report!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> My sharking buddy has a bunch, never had them fail on us, have to harness up sometimes just to get our baits in. Message ForeverFishing.


 is he using the copper ones I showed him how to make or did he get weighted ones?

Don thought he was hooked up trying to drag one of the small copper grapplers in.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> is he using the copper ones I showed him how to make or did he get weighted ones?
> 
> Don thought he was hooked up trying to drag one of the small copper grapplers in.


The one's you showed him how to make I believe, he has a couple ones that we bring along when someone new is sharking with us and need a weight, feels like you are reeling in a foulhooked 300lb southern ray!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

these will hold any bait in any conditions. you just have to know how to use them. 

URL=http://s73.photobucket.com/user/katguy/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsf228338f.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Which do you find yourself using more, the copper or aluminum spikes? I've been using the aluminum ones and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Aluminum. If the current is ripping the copper helps it get down quicker


----------

